
Ironies of Automation [pdf] - Someone
https://www.ise.ncsu.edu/nsf_itr/794B/papers/Bainbridge_1983_Automatica.pdf
======
no-s
I've always liked this paper and still refer to it IRL as part of explaining
how to stand up an operations team. Hacker News has covered it before with
some worthwhile comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7726496)

